# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Hỏi về kéo KOMATSU SHS3 hiện lỗi E-19

## CKD

Chào cả nhà ạ.
Bạn em có con máy, đang chạy thước thì bị cúp điện bất ngờ. Khi có điện thì nó hiện lỗi thế này.
Giờ phần thước chỉ chạy tay (manual), bấm số thì được mà bấm chạy là báo lỗi ạ.
Em quên check xem chạy tay mà số có hiện đúng không nữa  :Big Grin: 

Phần này em không chuyên nên bác nào biết, nhín cho em tí thời gian, cho em chút ý kiến với ạ.

Thanks cả nhà ạ!

Vài hình ảnh của nó

----------

